

It’s Too Soon to Call This the Anthropocene Era - restalis
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/astrophysics/its-too-soon-to-call-this-the-anthropocene-era

======
restalis
Reading this, especially the end of it where they considered different
reference points (agriculture vs. fossil fuel usage), I could not but think
about the next smaller thing - the chronozones. Chronozones covering the
agricultural or fossil fuel exploitation period should satisfy those currently
having objections, right?

